# Water Chemistry For Brewing - How to brew your BEST beer!



## Let's Brew Beer (27/4/22)

Why do they add all those salts at the beginning of the boil in all the videos I watch? It's not just to look creative, check out why we add salts to our water before and during the mash. In the latest Home Brew Wednesday


----------



## MHB (27/4/22)

There is a lot wrong with that!

The last bit sums it up pretty well; he is confusing Calcium Chloride with Calcium Carbonate, one of the most soluble common water salts being confused with the least soluble about sums it up.
Mark


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (28/4/22)

Yes, it was a typo I noticed after I uploaded it to YouTube, care to shed some light on some other errors? I'd be happy to alter some content


----------

